# Joe Kernen of CNBC, where has he been..?



## msh089 (Aug 8, 2016)

Husband said it seems like Joe Kernen has not been on CNBC in a while. I said maybe he is on vacation, but husband seems to think it's been a long time since he's seen him on CNBC Squawk Box.  It looks like he is still an anchor on CNBC. Anybody know what is up..? I remember reading he made some controversial comment quite some time ago and there were a few people wishing he would, ahem, maybe possibly leave CNBC..(rumors!!!)  

Anyway, I do not care one way or the other, but husband seems to wonder where Joe Kernen has been.. 
Anyone know..? Thanks!!


----------



## IcebergSlim (Aug 8, 2016)

msh089 said:


> Husband said it seems like Joe Kernen has not been on CNBC in a while. I said maybe he is on vacation, but husband seems to think it's been a long time since he's seen him on CNBC Squawk Box.  It looks like he is still an anchor on CNBC. Anybody know what is up..? I remember reading he made some controversial comment quite some time ago and there were a few people wishing he would, ahem, maybe possibly leave CNBC..(rumors!!!)
> 
> Anyway, I do not care one way or the other, but husband seems to wonder where Joe Kernen has been..
> Anyone know..? Thanks!!


The aliens have taken him home.......the guy was one of the worst "anchors" in history.....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 8, 2016)

msh089 said:


> Husband said it seems like Joe Kernen has not been on CNBC in a while. I said maybe he is on vacation, but husband seems to think it's been a long time since he's seen him on CNBC Squawk Box.  It looks like he is still an anchor on CNBC. Anybody know what is up..? I remember reading he made some controversial comment quite some time ago and there were a few people wishing he would, ahem, maybe possibly leave CNBC..(rumors!!!)
> 
> Anyway, I do not care one way or the other, but husband seems to wonder where Joe Kernen has been..
> Anyone know..? Thanks!!



Vacation.


----------

